# Cherry Shrimp Keeping Basics?



## MessyBunFishMom (Mar 3, 2021)

We have added some cherry shrimp to our 15 gallons planted aquarium. They are the only inhabitants currently other than the plants.

I have looked all over but can't seem to find a clear plan on when to feed them. I understand they are omnivores, I also understand they are happy to eat algae (which my tank currently has LOTS of). It seems there are a bunch of other options to give them to eat from blanched vegetables to storebought food concoctions. 

My question how do I decide what to pick and also WHEN or how often do I offer these foods. Is there a commercial fish food like pellet or flake or something I should also be offering regularly?

Everything I look up talks about breeding and while I am fine if they want to make babies, that's not the goal of the tank. Really I just want the ones in there to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Shrimp eat constantly, but they don’t eat much! If your tank has lots of green algae in it, then you really don’t have to worry much!
You could try supplement feeding them once or twice a week even. There are lots of different foods out there that people like to feed them, from powdered foods like BacterAE to simply letting them eat the biofilms off botanicals!


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, there's plenty of different types of food you could offer. I like Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, myself.


----------

